# MTD Snowflite 8.5 HP



## nostawg (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi all, I am new to snowblowers.

My neighbor has offered to sell an MTD Snowflite 8.5 HP with Tecumseh engine for $450 CAD - I'm wondering if its worth this or not. I've been looking and can't find much about it with the Model # (31ae6c4e520). It has been well maintained and he has not had any trouble with it. I used it last winter and found it easy to use.

Any help/advice would be great - Just wondering if its worth $450 Canadian. Thanks!

-Gerr


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

NO.


----------



## nostawg (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply - what would you expect to pay for it?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If it looks like this:

MTD SNOWFLITE 8/26 SNOWBLOWER, 2-STAGE

Then its a "good" (or at least "better") MTD, and could be worth buying and using..
(With MTD's, the older the better. 1970's and 80's is much better than 90's and 2000's)

But, its still a MTD, which brings the value down..
I would say, no more than $250 US ($320 Canadian) if its in good shape and everything works..

A photo would definately help..

Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

honestly i wouldnt pay more then 150


----------



## nostawg (Dec 7, 2017)

OK Gentlemen I'm convinced and will pass on this. Thanks very much for your fast and helpful advice I was leaning towards getting one. Guess i'll stick with the scoop. And I hire the same neighbor to do my drive when its really bad anyways - so I'm covered. Again - thank you.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Even though you did not buy the neighbors machine, you still could probably get a decent machine for about 1/2 of what he was asking.


----------

